# Door and Sunroof Lubrication



## Trainerbaldo (Feb 22, 2008)

What is the best product out there to lube up the doors and sunroof??
White Lithium Grease?? or is there something else out there


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

sunroof: supposedly white lithium grease is the grease approved by Webasto
Doors hinges: Wurth HHS 2000, expensive, worth every penny for door hinges. It is the secret grease for many dealerships


----------



## mitsui-g (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: Door and Sunroof Lubrication (Trainerbaldo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Trainerbaldo* »_What is the best product out there to lube up the doors and sunroof??
White Lithium Grease?? or is there something else out there

Give Krytox GPL 205 a try for that... Take a look on the EOS board or do a search on the net to find out more. I'm currently using it on my 02 Jetta and most if not all the annoying noises due to dry rubbers seals are gone.


----------



## MarkiVman (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Door and Sunroof Lubrication (Trainerbaldo)*

over the counter lithium works fine on squeaky doors


----------



## blurplegti (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Door and Sunroof Lubrication (MarkiVman)*

Finish Line white lithium grease from a local bicycle shop works great on hinges and sunroof tracks


----------



## All Righty There (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: Door and Sunroof Lubrication (blurplegti)*

I swear the DuPont White lithium grease with Teflon works best. The lithium great is high quailty with very little solvent and the teflon lays down a slick base layer on the metal friction parts.


----------



## jc711 (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Door and Sunroof Lubrication (All Righty There)*

Looking to solve my "creaking door" opening/closing noises. I'm assuming one of the above greases would do the trick? How would you suggest I apply considering the creaking is LOUD and been making these menacing noises for some time now. Thanks in advance.


----------



## b5grommit (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Door and Sunroof Lubrication (jc711)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jc711* »_Looking to solve my "creaking door" opening/closing noises. I'm assuming one of the above greases would do the trick? How would you suggest I apply considering the creaking is LOUD and been making these menacing noises for some time now. Thanks in advance.









Wurth HHS 2000. Apply on all contact points on door hinges. Open and close door multiple times. Creaking noise should be gone. If really bad, you may just want to wait a day to let it soak in. Re-apply once more if necessary.


----------



## All Righty There (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: Door and Sunroof Lubrication (jc711)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jc711* »_Looking to solve my "creaking door" opening/closing noises. I'm assuming one of the above greases would do the trick? How would you suggest I apply considering the creaking is LOUD and been making these menacing noises for some time now. Thanks in advance.









Is the creaking coming from the hinges that hold the door to the a pillar, or the "door check rod" that keeps the door from swinging out too far? 
If the creaking is coming from the actual hinges if you look very closely at each hinge you will see a tiny black plug in the middle of each hinge...it is rubber. Remove this plug and use a light oil (3 in one, or machine tool oil) and inject oil into the hinge until it starts to overflow. Reinsert the rubber plug. Now open and close the door its full travel a number of times so that the oil can work its way into the hinge joints. 
If it is the check rod get a good quality white lithium grease, like DuPont White lithium grease with teflon. First with the door open fully get a clean cloth shop towel and throughly wipe off old grease and dirt from the check rod make sure you do the top sides and bottom of the rod area. Then holding a shop towel to prevent overspray spray the entire rod area top, sides and bottom. Now open and close the door a number of times so that the grease can work its way into all areas. 
You may have to wait until the carrier solvent from the grease spray evaporates until you get the full effect of the grease. It might take a day or so. But you will have a very smooth quite door once again.


----------



## jc711 (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks to both of you; b5grommit and All Righty There. I wasn't receiving forum notifications! I have inspected the doors and the noise is definitely coming from the "humps" in the hinge. After a bit of research it appears that the Wurth HHS 2000 is a good bet for penetration and high-pressure apps - which this appears to be. I've order this stuff and look forward to giving it a try in the following days.

_Modified by jc711 at 12:36 PM 1-17-2009_


_Modified by jc711 at 10:43 AM 1-19-2009_


----------

